
Arne Næss: Recommendations for Public Debate - brudgers
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arne_N%C3%A6ss#Recommendations_for_public_debate
======
aviziva
The Selected Works of Arne Naess

The Foundation for Deep Ecology conceived and funded this monumental project
to collect, revise, and publish some sixty years of writing by one of the most
radical and sagacious philosophers of the twentieth century, thereby bringing
the full range of Naess’s work to contemporary English-speaking audiences.

[http://www.deepecology.org/publishing_arne.htm](http://www.deepecology.org/publishing_arne.htm)

------
duncancarroll
Arne Naess! Founder of deep ecology. Good to see him posted here, & good rules
of thumb for debate. Also good is this chart:
[https://abagond.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/disagreement-
hie...](https://abagond.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/disagreement-
hierarchy.jpg?w=500&h=379)

------
lolpz
In addition, Rapoport rules for successful critical commentary:
[https://www.brainpickings.org/2014/03/28/daniel-dennett-
rapo...](https://www.brainpickings.org/2014/03/28/daniel-dennett-rapoport-
rules-criticism/)

~~~
tptacek
See also the Ideological Turing Test:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ideological_Turing_Test](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ideological_Turing_Test)

